# I really want to get into showing



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

First you should get to know the Kennel Club standard, 
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/108

I know that the Kennel Club has a list of breeders, http://www.thegoldenretrieverclub.co.uk/


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Diana, the Kennel Club website give you all the info you need on getting into the show world. Its a great place to start.

The most important thing to do is take your pup to ringcraft classes from a fairly early age. The people there are more than willing to help you and give advice on what you should be doing. Your puppy can be entered into shows from 6 months of age, so it makes sense to be going to classes a long time before that.

Companion shows are a great way to get yourself used to handling your dog in the ring, also gets the pup used to the scene. Open shows are fun but more competitive. I entered a Champ show with one of mine and felt completley out of my depth, although it was a fun day.

Try to visit as many shows as you can just to watch what goes on. This is invaluable. The breed club in your area will be able to tell you of shows happening so you can go along. You will need to go alone though, as except for Companion shows you can only take your dog with you if you have entered.

How exciting for you, I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello, The best place to look for a golden puppy for showing is to contact one of the show breeders in the UK. The kennel club list has pet litters working litters but very few show litters. Many of these are sold before they are born and there seems to be a rush on puppies at the moment. Depending on where you live the best idea would be to go to a UK ch show and decide which type of golden you like the best and then find out about litters. A reliable breeder will be able to advise you on buying a show quality puppy although there is never any guarantee.

The hips of both parents should be scored and the breed average is about 19 and they should have clear eye certificates for both PRA and HC. You should see the mother with the puppies andy many breeders will have several generations you can see. Please feel free to contact me if you need any help. Annef


----------

